# Yes I bought EVERYTHING Kitty Haul



## ticki (Feb 11, 2009)

The online only Kitty Tote and Soft Vanity Case are on order as well and will arrive shortly.  I already picked up Reflects Very Pink from Metal Urge so the other thing missing is She Loves Candy l/g as that shipment had not arrived yet to my MAC store.  It's my first $1k haul!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 11, 2009)

wow. im jealous.
I thought i got alot by buying 1/2 the collection but you totally have me beat! lol


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## QTpa2T (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy. Smokes.


----------



## User35 (Feb 11, 2009)

holy hell I JUST had a heart attack.  $$$$1k...yikes !

hey big spender..la da da da!!...hehe


----------



## lahlalove (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Feb 11, 2009)

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmn! Lol


----------



## ticki (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_



_

 
Haha!  That smiley rocks!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 11, 2009)

dear lawd why! lol But you did help me decide on that makeup bag. The petite one is too litte!


----------



## daisyv316 (Feb 11, 2009)

dayum!


----------



## blinkymei (Feb 11, 2009)

very nice!!!


----------



## bernabeu (Feb 11, 2009)

ooooo, you are lucky... I am planning to get acouple of items from the collection. I wish I would have alll


----------



## orkira (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats on an amazing haul.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice haul!!! I still cant bring myself to spend $1k on makeup *at once*, I only spent $417 so far. I am picking up the pigments, lashes + 1 glitter line tomm using my PRO discount! whoop whoop


----------



## michthr (Feb 11, 2009)

omg thats amazing!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 11, 2009)

&


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Now thats a serious Hello Kitty fetish right there


----------



## emeraldjewels (Feb 11, 2009)

A-MAY-ZING!!!

I guess you like Hello Kitty, Huh! Lol!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG!!!!! You are my hero, lol. Great haul.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 11, 2009)

There is one happy MUA at MAC


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow.. have fun with your stuff, and good for the economy!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 11, 2009)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!





You lost your mind.  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG!!!!! I would be pulling my hair out if i was you!! Great haul!!!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2009)

i am so jelous!
enjoy!!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow....I'm drooling!!


----------



## Cocopuff (Feb 11, 2009)

DAMN!  You go girl!  I am so going to wait to see the soft vanity case so that I can make my decision if I want to get it!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 11, 2009)

So... so... jealous.  I love everything... they look so pretty in their boxes.


----------



## powderprincess (Feb 11, 2009)

I bought the entire collection too.  I was able to B2M for the lipsticks from Nordstroms at least.  I have no comsumer guilt and feel this collection was worth every penny.


----------



## jennifer. (Feb 11, 2009)

you're in the bay area too, where do you work?  i need a job for hauls like this too!  haha

enjoy all your stuff!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW!! Way to go!  Now I want the compact mirror - it is huge! lol


----------



## ticki (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_dear lawd why! lol But you did help me decide on that makeup bag. The petite one is too litte!_

 
I thought so too and then I found out it's the perfect size for lippies and stuff.  Toss a couple in and go!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_





 There is one happy MUA at MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, after I was done, all they needed to do was sell another $200 to meet their goal for the day and then they could have closed for the rest of the day.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *powderprincess* 

 
_I bought the entire collection too.  I was able to B2M for the lipsticks from Nordstroms at least.  I have no comsumer guilt and feel this collection was worth every penny._

 
I have no guilt either.  I did it more for my baby than anything else.  She loves HK so damn much and it's Valentine's Day coming soon.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_you're in the bay area too, where do you work?  i need a job for hauls like this too!  haha

enjoy all your stuff!_

 
South Bay!


----------



## Tracey82 (Feb 12, 2009)

omg i am so jealous, wish it was all mine.  So over being in Australia and it's excessive markups for MAC.  But can't wait for it to be released here.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

You're my hero.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Feb 12, 2009)

I could never justify $1k on makeup but nice haul all the same.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 12, 2009)

HOTT DAMN!!!! That's a sweet haul!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ticki* 

 
_The online only Kitty Tote and Soft Vanity Case are on order as well and will arrive shortly.  I already picked up Reflects Very Pink from Metal Urge so the other thing missing is She Loves Candy l/g as that shipment had not arrived yet to my MAC store.  It's my first $1k haul!









_

 

HOLY SMOKES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 big balla!


----------



## ticki (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_I could never justify $1k on makeup but nice haul all the same._

 
I couldn't justify it either.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

! Oh-em-gee! Your haul makes me feel like such a bad hk fan and collector lol!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 12, 2009)

wow! that is mac porn right there (excuse the language i just don't kno how else to put it) you are sooo lucky!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW! Great haul!! <333


----------



## honey_babee (Feb 13, 2009)

HOLY SHYT. im so jealouss of you..
$1000 on purely makeup.


----------



## vogue (Feb 13, 2009)

I wish I got the mirror!


----------



## shyste (Feb 13, 2009)

Great Haul...Enjoy!


----------



## jh4200 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's one huge haul!


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 14, 2009)

holy mother shit fuck whoa crap damn-a-ling-a-ding-dong~!!! sooooo jealousssssss!!! *hmph*

felt good tho didn't it? lol


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow I think that you win the prize for the biggest HK makeup collection!  Awesome haul!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 14, 2009)

wow did you go into the store knowing you were going to buy the whole collection... or did it just... happen? lol


----------



## .Ice (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_





 There is one happy MUA at MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
weeeeeeeerd.


----------



## unkn0wn (Feb 14, 2009)

amazing.


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Feb 14, 2009)

Yowza! Congrats on the ginormous haul.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## LilyD0m (Feb 14, 2009)

Geez...i just could get the brush set and a beauty powder...:X Im so freaggin' jelaous! LOL! Enjoy ur goddies! and hurray for hello kitty! ^^


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 15, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!! That is an awesomest haul that I've ever seen!!!!! I'm like nearly half way! I might get the entire collection as well if I have to since I'm so addicted to the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 15, 2009)

i am speachless


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Feb 15, 2009)

MEOWWWW...LOL

Great porn!!


----------



## malika (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW!

Did you go up to the girl at the counter and say "I'll have one of each, please!"? 

You enjoy that haul now! I'm happy for you


----------



## Edie (Feb 15, 2009)

Im in pain just looking at this....clawing at the screen because I want it all!!!!!!!!

haha

Hmm...would it be wrong to get the hello kitty plush doll when im not even a fan of HK?? It just looks so cute!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 16, 2009)

holy shit! now that's what i call a haul! lol. enjoy!


----------

